# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 2020s >  Mr Oδύσσεια 2022 (17 Σεπτεμβρίου, Novotel)

## Polyneikos

*Ο ιστορικός διαγωνισμός επιστρέφει!*
Επιστροφή στους διαγωνισμούς στην Αθήνα και στο σημείο αναφοράς αγώνων - το ξενοδοχείο Novotel- όπου θα έχει την μορφή Grand Prix όπως όταν πρωτοκαθιερώθηκε το 1985!

Κάνοντας μια σύντομη ιστορική αναδρομή,το Mr Οδύσσεια έγινε για πρώτη φορά στην Θεσσαλονίκη,στο ξενοδοχείο Φιλίππειον.
Ξεκίνησε από μια ιδέα του εκδότη περιοδικου "SuperMan", Χρήστου Τσολάκη,ο οποίος μαζί με το γυμναστήριο ΡΟΚΥ καθως και συνεργάτες του από την Βόρεια Ελλάδα και μεσω του περιοδικου του,είχε εξαγγείλει αυτον τον αγώνα προσκαλώντας όλους τους αθλητές. 
Γενικός Νικητής ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος !


Σύντομα θα ανακοινωθούν περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες, όπως κατηγορίες κτλ.

----------


## Polyneikos

*MR Oδύσσεια 2022 (17 Σεπτεμβρίου, Novotel) 

Οι κατηγορίες του διαγωνισμού*

----------


## Polyneikos

* Η προκήρυξη του Mr ΟΔΥΣΣΕΙΑ* *
*























https://issuu.com/mrodysseiacontest/...Wcx9oUjPAKTZ30

----------


## Polyneikos

*ΜR OΔΥΣΣΕΙΑ 2022*

Oι αιτήσεις συμμετοχής θα ανοίξουν την *1η Ιουλίου 2022* και θα υποβάλλονται* ΜΟΝΟ ηλεκτρονικά.*
Απαραίτητη προϋπόθεση για την ηλεκτρονική υποβολή είναι να έχετε λογαριασμό Google.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Οι αιτήσεις συμμετοχής άνοιξαν για το Μr Οδύσσεια 2022.

*
Πατήστε στον παρακάτω σύνδεσμο και ολοκληρώστε ηλεκτρονικά την εγγραφή σας.

*MR ΟΔΥΣΣΕΙΑ - ΔΙΑΓΩΝΙΣΜΟΣ MUSCLE SHOW, ΣΩΜΑΤΙΚΗΣ ΔΙΑΠΛΑΣΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΦΙΤΝΕΣ  - Αίτηση Συμμετοχής - Υπεύθυνη Δήλωση*


Απαραίτητη προϋπόθεση για την ηλεκτρονική εγγραφή σας είναι να διαθέτετε λογαριασμό Google (Gmail).

----------


## Polyneikos

*Mr Οδύσσεια - Who's next?*

Κάνοντας μια σύντομη ιστορική αναδρομή με αφορμή την επάνοδο του θεσμού το 2022 ,το Mr Οδύσσεια έγινε για πρώτη φορά στην Θεσσαλονίκη, στο ξενοδοχείο Φιλίππειον.




Ξεκίνησε από μια ιδέα του εκδότη περιοδικου "SuperMan", Χρήστου Τσολάκη, ο οποίος μαζί με το *γυμναστήριο ΡΟΚΥ* καθως και συνεργάτες του από την Βόρεια Ελλάδα και μεσω του περιοδικου του, είχε εξαγγείλει αυτον τον αγώνα προσκαλώντας όλους τους αθλητές.

*Πρώτος νικητής ο Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος  !*







*Πολυνίκης του θεσμού ο Γιάννης Γκίνης  , έχοντας κατακτήσει 5 Μr Oδύσσεια (1988 - 1992 - 1993 - 1994 - 1995) 
*






*Επόμενος στην λίστα είναι ο Τάσος Κολιγκιώνης , με 3 Mr Οδύσσεια στο παλμαρέ του. (2011 - 2012 - 2014).*






*Από 2 έχουν κατακτήσει ο Σάκης Τσιλιγκούδης (1987 & 1990) και ο Σεβαστός Γεροβασίλης ( 2008 & 2009).
*









Θα ακολουθήσουν προσεχώς αφιερώματα - ανα χρονιά - με λεπτομέρειες , για φρεσκάρουν την μνήμη τους οι παλαιότεροι και να μαθαίνουν οι νεότεροι!

Stay Tuned!

----------


## Polyneikos

Οι δηλώσεις συμμετοχής για τον διαγωνισμό θα λήξουν την Παρασκευή 9 Σεπτεμβρίου (12.00μμ), οπότε και η ηλεκτρονική πλατφόρμα θα απενεργοποιηθεί.
Παρακαλούνται οι ενδιαφερόμενοι για συμμετοχή να υποβάλουν την εγγραφή τους έγκαιρα στον παρακάτω σύνδεσμο:

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1F...eDlxFqOSrCZRKw

----------


## Polyneikos



----------


## Muscleboss

Πάμε για ρεκορ συμμετοχών;  :05. Biceps: 

Κώστα ποιος είναι ο μεγαλύτερος αριθμός συμμετοχών που θυμάσαι σε ελληνικό αγώνα τα τελευταία χρόνια;

----------


## Polyneikos

Τον αγώνα που θυμάμαι, ήταν το Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα της IFBB στο Bελλίδειο, το 2015, γύρω στις 190 συμμετοχές.

------

Στον αγώνα του Σαββάτου, προμηνύεται παλμός, καθώς πέρα από τις γύρω στις 120 συμμετοχές, ρεκόρ για φθινοπωρινή season, έχει μεγάλη σημασία ότι ο κόσμος διψάει για αγώνες παραδοσιακού Bodybuilding, μετά από 3 χρόνια!

----------


## Polyneikos

Αναλυτικός οδηγός - Πρόγραμμα ημέρας για το Μr Oδύσσεια 2022
Σάββατο 17 Σεπτεμβρίου  Ξενοδοχείο Novotel

----------


## Polyneikos

*-- Δελτίου Τύπου για Κριτές - Εκφώνηση Αγώνα - Γραμματεία --*

*Πρόεδρος Κριτικής επιτροπής* 
*Μπουρνάζος Σπύρος*

*Υπεύθυνος Κριτικής επιτροπής* 
*Μισαηλίδης Τάσος*

*Κριτές στις κατηγορίες – Group 1 :*
*—————————————*
*Womens Bikini  ( Juniors – Womens – Μasters)*
*Womens Body fitness (Open –* *Ο**ver 35)*
*Womens Wellness*
*Μ**ens physique ( Juniors – Mens –* *Μ**asters)*


*Αβράμη Λίτσα*
Πρωταθλήτρια , με διακρίσεις σε Πανελλήνια Πρωταθλήματα, διεθνείς αγώνες – διαγωνισμούς, προπονήτρια

*Γερολυμάτος Αλέξανδρος* 
Διεθνής Κριτής, προπονητής , Δάσκαλος πολεμικών τεχνών

*Γιαννιώτη Βασιλική*
Προπονήτρια, Πρόεδρος Α.Σ. Διάπλαση Αθηνών

*Κόλλια Νόρα*
Πρωταθλήτρια, με διακρίσεις σε Πανελλήνια Πρωταθλήματα, διεθνείς αγώνες – διαγωνισμούς , κάτοχος ΙFBB Elite Pro στην κατηγορία IFBB Physique, προπονήτρια

*Μαλιάτσης Ράζος Νίκος*
Συμμετοχές και διακρίσεις σε Πανελλήνια Πρωταθλήματα, προπονητής

*Μισαηλίδης Τάσος* 
Συμμετοχές και διακρίσεις σε Πανελλήνια Πρωταθλήματα, διεθνείς αγώνες, διοργανωτής αγώνων, προπονητής

*Sladjana Jevtovic* 
Κριτής, Πρωταθλήτρια Fitness , με διακρίσεις στα Πρωταθλήματα Σερβίας και Διεθνείς αγώνες





*Κριτές* *στις* *κατηγορίες** – Group 2:*
*—————————————*
*Mens Classic* *Β**odybuilding*
*Mens Classic physique* 
*Mens Βodybuilding*

*Ζαχαρόπουλος Τάσος*
Ιδιοκτήτης Γυμναστηρίων, διοργανωτής αγώνων

*Καρύδας Σπύρος* 
Συμμετοχές και διακρίσεις σε Πανελλήνια Πρωταθλήματα

*Καραμανλάκης Μανώλης* 
Γενικοί Τίτλοι  σε Πανελλήνια Πρωταθλήματα, Βαλκανιονίκης, Κάτοχος επαγγελματικής κάρτας IFBB Pro, συμμετοχές σε επαγγελματικούς αγώνες, προπονητής

*Μπουγατιώτης Γιώργος*
Συμμετοχές και διακρίσεις σε Πανελλήνια Πρωταθλήματα  στις κατηγορίες Aνδρών – Masters – SuperMasters, προπονητής

*Πεφάνης Σάκης*
Συμμετοχές και διακρίσεις σε Πανελλήνια Πρωταθλήματα , 3ος Μεσογειονίκης 

*Σιώτης Παναγιώτης* 
Γενικοί Τίτλοι  σε Πανελλήνια Πρωταθλήματα, Μεσογειονίκης, Παγκόσμιοι Τίτλοι σε διεθνείς αγώνες – διαγωνισμούς

*Τριαντάφυλλου Ηλίας*
Συμμετοχές και διακρίσεις σε Πανελλήνια και διεθνείς αγώνες – διαγωνισμούς.

*Εκφωνητής*
*Σιγάλας Νίκος*
Πρωταθλητής με διακρίσεις σε Πανελλήνια Πρωταθλήματα, διεθνείς αγώνες – διαγωνισμούς , η πιο χαρακτηριστική- γνώριμη «φωνή» των Ελληνικών αγώνων - διαγωνισμών!

*Γραμματεία*
*Μπαϊλη Ζωή*
*Μπουρνάζου Έλενα* 
*Κυριακού Αναστασία*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Θάνος Αλυμπάκης - Guest Poser στο Mr Οδύσσεια*

Ο Θάνος Αλυμπάκης, 1 χρόνο μετά από το σοβαρό ατύχημα που είχε με την μηχανή του, την πορεία αποκατάστασής του που έχει εξελιχθεί σε πραγματική "Οδύσσεια" για τον ίδιο και την αγωνιστική του επιστροφή,  επανέρχεται για ένα guest posing που θα ενθουσιάσει το κοινό του διαγωνισμού και τους fans του Θάνου!

Μr Oδύσσεια - 2 days out! (Σάββατο 17 Σεπτεμβρίου, Novotel!)

----------


## GEOZN8

Πολύ καλός διαγωνισμός για τα ελληνικά δεδομένα μπράβο σε όλους τους διοργανωτές. Πολλά συγχαρητήρια στον Θάνο για την όλη προσπάθεια τόσο καιρό ώστε να επανέλθει. Ξέρουμε πρόγραμμα πότε θα βγει κλπ??

----------


## Polyneikos

To guest θα γίνει το απόγευμα, στο Group2 των κατηγοριών.
Ο αγώνας ξεκινάει στις 18:00, λογικά κάπου στα ενδιάμεσα της βραδιάς.

----------


## Polyneikos

Λίγες ώρες μείνανε για την επαναφορά του Μr Oδύσσεια! 
Το πανό του αγώνα που θα κοσμήσει την σκηνή!

----------


## Polyneikos

Μr Oδύσσεια - 1 day out!
Τα αναμνηστικά βραβεία για τους νικητές των κατηγοριών του διαγωνισμού!

----------


## Metalhead|T|

Εξαιρετικό grandprix
Χάρηκα πολύ που είδα παλιούς φίλους και η αίθουσα εσφυζε από κόσμο!! 
Αναμένουμε το υλικό από την ανταπόκριση  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Μr Oδύσσεια 2022 - Γενικός Νικητής ο Λευτέρης Σιδηρόπουλος!*

Με επιτυχία ολοκληρώθηκε ο Διαγωνισμός Μr Οδύσσεια 2022.
Για την ανακήρυξη του Γενικού Νικητή αγωνίστηκαν οι νικητές των κατηγοριών Masters 40+ Σάκης Καραμάνος, Masters 50+ Bασάλος Γιάννης, -85κ. Παναγιώτης Κωνσταντάκος, -95κ. Mπαλίδης Δημήτρης και 95+, Λευτέρης Σιδηρόπουλος.

Γενικός Νικητής ο Λευτέρης Σιδηρόπουλος!

----------


## Polyneikos

*Μr Oδύσσεια 2022 Best Moments - Μen Βοdybuilding 95+*

Η κατηγορία +95, όπως έδειχνε η ροή του Οδύσσια θα  ήταν αυτή που θα καθόριζε το Overall, οποιος αθλητής  κέρδιζε, θα του άνοιγε ο δρόμος για τον Γενικό Τίτλο. 
Οι πληροφορίες λέγανε για ένα εξαιρετικό Σιδηρόπουλο με φόρμες του παρελθόντος.
O Aλέξης Μωυσίδης, με μεγάλη εξέλιξη, από τους πλέον ταλαντούχους, όπως δεν τον έχουμε ξαναδεί!
Όταν είδαμε στο registration και τον Χρήστο Κυριαζή για την ζύγιση και μέτρηση και "αποκαλύφθηκε", φάνηκε ότι δεν θα είναι εύκολος αντίπαλος για κανέναν!
Εγινε μάχη μεταξύ Λευτέρη Σιδηροπουλο, Μωυσίδη  και Κυριαζή οι οποίοι έδωσαν φοβερό κλιμα και ένταση στην αίθουσα που ο κόσμος και οι fans, ξεσηκώθηκαν!

----------


## Polyneikos

*Μr Oδύσσεια 2022 Best Moments - Μen Βοdybuilding 95+*












*Τελική Κατάταξη Men Βοdybuilding 95+:*

1. Λευτέρης Σιδηρόπουλος
2. Αλέξης Μωυσίδης
3. Χρήστος Κυριαζής















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Μια απ τις καλυτερες φορμες του ειχε πιασει ο Χρηστος Κυριαζης ,δεν ηταν αρκετο ομως τη χθεσινη βραδια.
Αλεξης Μωυσιδης οπως το περιμεναμε ,σε εξαιρετικη κατασταση-βελτιωμενος παντου κ με γρανιτενια ποδια.
Μολις ανεβηκε στη σκηνη ο Λευτερης Σιδηροπουλος ...ολα τελειωσαν απ τη πρωτη στιγμη.   Δεν φαινοταν απλως Παγκοσμιας κλασης , ειναι Κορυφαιας Παγκοσμιας κλασης.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Μr Oδύσσεια 2022 Best Moments - Guest Posing Θάνος Αλυμπάκης*

Είναι η στιγμή που αισθάνεσαι ότι πρέπει αυθόρμητα να σηκωθείς και να χειροκροτήσεις ένα "ειδικό καλεσμένο" του event, τον guest poser όπως συνηθίζουμε να λέμε στα Bodybuilding Εvents, πέρα από τις προτρομές του "ειδικού να ξεσηκώνει το κοινό" , Νίκο Σιγάλα!

Ένας χαρισματικός αθλητής, ο *Θάνος Αλυμπάκης*, με μεγάλο fan club πανελληνίως, έχοντας 3 Γενικούς Τίτλους στο ενεργητικό του (2017 IFBB Πρωτάθλημα & Κύπελλο και 2019 IFBB Κύπελλο) αλλά και μια άτυχη στιγμή τον Αύγουστο του 2021, όταν τραυματίστηκε σε τροχαίο ατύχημα με την μηχανή του, έδειξε του αρέσει η σκηνή αλλά στην σκηνή αρέσει, κάνοντας ένα θεαματικό guest posing που ξεσήκωσε το κοινό.

Ο *Τάσος Κολιγκιώνης,* συνδιοργανωτής και αρωγός για την επαναθέσπιση του Mr Οδύσσεια , του απένειμε τιμητική πλακέτα συγχαίροντάς τον παράλληλα για την επάνοδό του σε υψηλό επίπεδο!

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Πραγματι δεν το περιμεναμε μετα το ατυχημα του να ειναι σε αυτη τη  κατασταση.
Επιπλεον μυικη μαζα πανω του κ το θαυμασιο σχημα του να ειναι παρον.
Σιγουρα στο βαρυ πυροβολικο του Ελληνικου ΒΒing αυτη τη στιγμη.

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Ήταν μια γεμάτη και όμορφη μέρα που περιμέναμε να έρθει παρά πολύ καιρό,πολύ καλή διοργάνωση με πολύ καλή ροη αγώνα και στο πρωινό group αλλά και το βράδυ που είχε τις bodybuilding κατηγορίες,πολύ σημαντικό γιατί δεν κούρασε τους θεατές και υπήρχε παλμός μέχρι το τέλος του αγώνα.
Το guest posing του Θάνου Αλυμπακη που ήταν σε εξαιρετική κατάσταση δείχνοντας η θέληση μπορεί να ξεπεράσει όλα τα εμπόδια αν αναλογιστούμε ότι πριν από εννέα μήνες είχε ένα πολύ σοβαρό τροχαίο ατύχημα όποτε ήταν πολύ λογικό που το χειροκρότημα του κοινού δε σταμάτησε ούτε ένα λεπτό.
Όλοι περιμέναμε την στιγμή που θα γίνει το overall βλέποντας τους νικητές όλων των κατηγοριών πάνω στη σκηνή,αξία νικητής ο Λευτέρης ‘ LEF ‘ Σιδηροπουλος που εκτως από την κατηγορία του στα +95 κέρδισε και το γενικό τίτλο του Mr. Οδύσσεια,πραγματικά ήταν άλλου .
Ας είναι μια νέα αρχή για το άθλημα σε νέες βάσεις που θα το βγάλουν από την στασιμότητα και θα το πάνε παρακάτω .
Ραντεβού στο Παννεληνιο Πρωτάθλημα στο Ναύπλιο.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Μr Oδύσσεια 2022 Best Moments - Τιμητική πλακέτα στον Γιάννη Βασάλο!*

Οι ιθύνοντες της  διοργάνωσης του Mr Οδύσσεια, δια χειρός  του Τάσου Κολιγκιώνη, απένειμαν τιμητική πλακέτα στον αειθαλή -62 ετών - *Γιάννη Βασάλο*, για τα 43 χρόνια ενεργής αγωνιστικής δραστηριότητας, στις "επάλξεις" του bodybuilding, με τεράστιες διακρίσεις σε Πανελλήνια Πρωταθλήματα, Μεσογειακά, Πανευρωπαϊκά και Παγκόσμια Πρωταθλήματα!
Ένας "εραστής" του αθλήματος, με αγάπη, προσήλωση, πειθαρχία και συνέπεια για 5 δεκαετίες!
Ένα μεγάλο Respect στον Γιάννη Βασάλο  !


















*Βασίλης Μπουζιάνας - Γιάννης Βασάλος - Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος!
*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Οι φωτογραφίες του αγώνα - ανα κατηγορία ταξινομημένες - στο Multimedia Gallery του Bodybuilding.gr!

Mr Oδύσσεια 2022 (17 Σεπτεμβρίου)*

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

πολύ ωραίος αγώνας απο όλες τις απόψεις , με πολλους και καλούς αθλητές , με κατάμεστη αίθουσα απο θεατές και μια διοργάνωση που κύλησε ομαλα χωρίς καθηστερήσεις και αψογη απο οργανωτικής πλευράς και συγχαρητήρια σε όσους συνέβαλαν στην διοργάνωση και στα κορίτσια της γραμματείας που συνέβαλαν στην γρήγορη ανάλυση και απόδοση των θεσεων  
Ο Τάσος Κολιγκιώνης αρχίζει να δίνει σάρκα και οστά σ αυτα που είχε οραματιστεί και εύχομαι σε ανάλογη συνέχεια
Ο τίτλος Μρ Οδύσσεια δίκαια και χωρίς άγχος για τούς κριτες δόθηκε στον φανταστικό Λευτέρη Σιδηρόπουλο , αλλα και η δεύτερη θέση στον Αλέξη Μωυσίδη πολυ καλή με τέτοιον αντίπαλο επαγγελματικού επιπέδου , μου άρεσε πάρα πολυ και ο Μωυσίδης Αλέξης φανταστική φόρμα και ωραία παρουσία με συμμετρία αρμονία , ο Τρίτος στην κατάταξη Χρήστος Κυριαζής πολύ καλός και βελτιωμένος , αλλα έπεσε σε υψηλό ανταγωνισμό που δεν άφησε περιθώρια αμφισβήτησης για τις θέσεις 1και 2 
Απο τις αξιόλογες εντυπώσεις δεν έλειψε και ο Γιάννης Βασάλος που έκανε μια φανταστική εμφάνιση με φόρμα που θα ζήλευαν και 30 χρόνια νεότεροι αθλητές και πράγμα που επιβεβαιώνει την πειθαρχία του και οτι είναι τρόπος ζωής πλέον γι αυτον 

Γενικα πιστευω ήταν σωστα και δίκαια τα αποτελέσματα και σε ορισμένες κατηγορίες ήταν πάρα πολύ δύσκολη η κατάταξη γιατι οι αθλητες ήταν κοντα και εκεί που μειονεκτούσε κάποιος σε άλλη πόζα υπερτερούσε , αλλοι με ωραίο σχήμα μάζες αισθητική δεν είχαν πετύχει ανάλογη φόρμα και αθλητες με κατώτερα γενετικά χαρακτηριστικα λόγω καλύτερης φόρμας βγήκαν πιο μπροστα

----------


## Polyneikos

*Mr Oδύσσεια 2022 - Men Bodybuilding 95+

**Το βίντεο της κατηγορίας Mens Βοdybuilding!
*







> *Μr Oδύσσεια 2022 Best Moments - Μen Βοdybuilding 95+*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Polyneikos

*Σάββατο 17 Σεπτεμβρίου 2022, ημέρα διεξαγωγής του Mr Οδύσσεια.
*
*Σημαδιακή η ημερομηνία για 2 λόγους:
* 
α) H επαναφορά ενός ιστορικού διαγωνισμού με αρχή το 1985 εως και το 2014, με σημαντικούς αθλητές να έχουν συμμετάσχει και που έχουν δώσει με το στίγμα τους μια ιδιαίτερη αίγλη στο brandname του διαγωνισμού.
β) Μετά την υποχρεωτική "παύση" από τον Νοέμβριο του 2019, λόγω του ότι το 2020 ξεκίνησε η πανδημία του Covid-19 και οι γενικότερες απαγορεύσεις και περιορισμοί εκδηλώσεων, αγώνων, μετά από σχεδόν 3 χρόνια πραγματοποιήθηκε ένας αμιγώς παραδοσιακός διαγωνισμός Σωματικής Διάπλασης σε ένα σημείο αναφοράς για το bodybuilding, από την δεκαετία του 1980, το ξενοδοχείο Novotel.

*Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος, Τάσος Κολιγκιώνης, Τάσος Μισαηλίδης*, αυτοί οι 3 άνθρωποι ανέλαβαν αυτό το εγχείρημα , με την αρωγή φυσικά ενός ολόκληρου Team υποστήριξης, Γραμματειακής Υποστήριξης,  Κριτών, Εκφωνητή,  Υπεύθυνους αποδυτηρίων, ότι απαιτούταν ώστε όλα να γίνουν ορθά, χωρίς παρεκκλίσεις , για την ομαλή διεξαγωγή του διαγωνισμού.

----------


## Polyneikos

Ιδιαίτερη μνεία στα βραβεία του διαγωνισμού, ιδιαίτερα, διαφορετικά για γυναικείες - αντρικές κατηγορίες, όπως και του Γενικού Νικητή, πραγματικά κοσμήματα!

----------


## Polyneikos

*Συμμετοχές ανά κατηγορία (108 σύνολο)*

Mens Physique Juniors : 6
Mens Physique Masters : 4
Mens Physique -1,75 : 6
Mens Physique +1,75 : 10

Bikini Fitness Juniors : 1
Bikini Fitness Μasters : 2
Bikini Fitness -1,64 : 3
Bikini Fitness +1,64 : 2
Women Body Fitness Open : 1
Women Body Fitness 35+ : 3
Wellness Open : 1

Classic Bodybuilding -1,75 : 8
Classic Bodybuilding +1,75 : 11
Classic Physique -1,75 : 8
Classic Physique +1,75 : 9

Juniors ΒΒ : 7
Masters 40+: 6
Masters 50+: 5
Men -85 : 9
Men -95 : 3
Men +95 : 3

Guest Posing : Θάνος Αλυμπάκης

----------


## Polyneikos

*MENS PHYSIQUE JUNIOR*















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας*

----------


## Polyneikos

*MENS PHYSIQUE MASTERS

*




















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Mens Physique Juniors* 

Πρωτη κατηγορια του αγωνα με 6 συμμετοχες κ
στη* 5η* θεση *Φυδανιδης Γιωργος* Νο 20
*4ος Ελ Σαμπαγ Κων/νος* Νο 15 ,πολυ καλα προετοιμασμενος.
Τα ομορφα φυσικα προσοντα του* Κοντρα Χρηστου* Νο 16 ,του εδωσαν τη* 3η* θεση.
*2ος ο Μαρκου Σταματης* Νο 17, με τη καλυτερη μυικοτητα της κατηγοριας ...κ ομορφο στιλ φυσικα.
Κ στη *1η* θεση ο* Σαραγγιολης Κω/νος* Νο 19 με ομορφη κατανομη κ σωστο στησιμο ,ειχε το πακετο για τα δεδομενα της κατηγοριας.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Μens Physique -1.75


*







*

Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Mens Fhysique Masters*

Πιανοντας μια πολυ καλη φορμα κ με το γνωστο του κεφι :01. Smile:  πανω στη σκηνη ο *Βαγγελης Στεργιοπουλος* Νο 41 ,ευκολα στη *1η* θεση.
*2ος ο Λυκος Νικος* Νο 39
*3ος ο Πλακας Παναγιωτης* Νο 40 ,ηταν φανερο οτι δεν ειχε προλαβει να ολοκληρωσει την προετοιμασια του ,μια κ τον εχουμε δει σε υψηλο επιπεδο.
Κ *4ος ο Δαλιανης Παναγιωτης* Νο 37

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Mens Fhysique -1,75*

Κ εδω στη *1η* θεση ο *Βαγγελης Στεργιοπουλος* ,δινοντας μαχη βασικα με τον *2ο Παπακωνσταντινου Θωμα* Νο 23 που ειχε πολυ ομορφο σωματοτυπο, απλα του ελειπε λιγο η καθαροτητα γραμμωσης , κ τον *3ο* πολυ καλα προετοιμασμενο  *Βαθυλακη Μαρκο* Νο 21.
Κ στις επομενες θεσεις οι δυο Junior, *Κοντρα Χρηστος 4ος κ Καραγιαννης Χρηστος 5ος
*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Mens Physique +1,75
*














*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Bikini Juniors
*









*

Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Mens Fhysique +1,75*

Κατηγορια με 10 συμμετοχες κ στη *5η* θεση ο *Ελ Σαμπαγ Κων/νος* Νο29 που τον ειχαμε δει κ στους Juniors .
*4ος* ο γιγαντιαιος *Μπαλλας Ζωης* (2,05) Νο33 που αυτη τη φορα ειχε πιασει εξαιρετικη φορμα. Δεν ξερω αν δεν κατεταγη ψηλοτερα απ την επιτροπη λογω μη καποιων δεδομενων για τη κατηγορια ,η καποιας ''μικρης ατελειας''. Ηταν παντως εντυπωσιακος.
*3ος ο Βαληλης Γιωργος* Νο 27 με πολυ ωραιο σωματοτυπο , *2ος* ο νικητης των Juniors *Σαραγγιολης Κων/νος*
Κ στην *1η* θεση ο *Διαμαντοπουλος Αλεξανδρος* Νο28 που ξεχωρισε απ την αρχη .

Ο πολυπρωταθλητης της κατηγοριας Ευαγγελος Συριγος αυτη τη φορα εμφανιστηκε αρκετα ''ηπιος'' μυικα κ δεν μπορεσε να διακριθει.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Bikini Juniors*

Μια μονο συμμετοχη ,η πανεμορφη *Νινου Ελενη* Νο6

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Όμως αυτη η μία ήταν χάρμα οφθαλμών που και 10 να ήταν πάλι θα ξεχώριζε γιατι ήταν το ζητούμενο γι αυτη την κατηγορία , απλα κούκλα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Mr Oδύσσεια 2022 (17 Σεπτεμβρίου, Novotel) - ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ
*

































*ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ MR ΟΔΥΣΣΕΙΑ.pdf*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Bikini Masters* 




















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Βikini Fitness -1.64
*




















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Βikini Fitness +1.64


*
















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Body Fitness Open

*






*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Body Fitness over 35

*


















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Βikini Master Open*

Πολυ καλες κ οι δυο   , *1η* η "πιο γυμνασμενη" *Ταουσανη Μαρια* Νο8 , *2η η Lubeinik Oksana* No7

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Βikini Fitness -1.64*

Δυσκολη πιστευω η κριση για 2η κ 3η θεση ...τελικα *3η η Ποποβα Μαρια* Νο2 κ *2η η Σαμαρα Μαγδαληνη* Νο3 με ωραια σκηνικη παρουσια.
κ στην *1η* θεση η *Καμπανη Αναστασια* Νο1 ,μια πανεμορφη παρουσια-αθλητρια με πολλες δυνατοτητες για την κατηγορια.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Βikini Fitness +1.64*

*1η* η Junior *Νινου Ελενη* , *2η η Lubeinik Oksana

*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Body Fitness Open* ...* Foti Nadezhda

*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Body Fitness over 35*

*1η η Πεννυ Πασχαλη* Νο12 με καλα ποδια κ γενικη μυικοτητα ,* 2η η Foti Nadezha* No10 , *3η η Ευτυχιου Κωνσταντινα* Νο11

----------


## Polyneikos

*Wellness Open

*













*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Eδώ ολοκληρώθηκαν οι κατηγορίες που διαγωνίστηκαν στο πρωϊνό Group 1.*
H συνέχεια με τις απογευματινές κατηγορίες (Classic Bodybuilding, Classic Physique, Βοdybuilding)

----------


## Polyneikos

*Group-2 Κατηγοριών

Classic Bodybuilding -1.75


*























*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Classic Bodybuilding +1.75

*



















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Wellness Open*   Η πανετοιμη για Διεθνεις αγωνες *Βεργου Κωνσταντινα* Νο13

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Classic Bodybuilding -1.75*

Με καποια μυικα κιλα + κ σχεδον την ιδια εκπληκτικη γραμμωση απ τη τελευταια φορα που τον ειδαμε ,καθαρα στη *1η* θεση ο *Τελης Ανθρωποπουλος* Νο42
Για την 2η-3η θεση ειχαμε αμφιροπη μαχη αναμεσα στον ομορφα ταλαντουχο κ με πολυ καλα ποδια Κ*οντη Παναγιωτη* Νο43 *(2ος)*  κ τον πολυ βελτιωμενο *Μακρυπουλια Δημητρη* Νο45* 3ος*.
*4ος ο Ξυπολιτος Σταυρος* Νο48 ,* 5ος Μπαρτζωκας Ελευθεριος* Νο47

*Δεν μπορω εδω να μη σταθω σε ενα σημειο που μου εκανε πραγματικα εντυπωση , απο ενα λαθος ...συμβαινουν αυτα...στην ωρα της απονομης ο Τελης Ανθρωποπουλος ανακοινωθηκε για 2ος.   Αντιδραση?? ....Πλατυ χαμογελο κ εδωσε συγχαρητηρια στον ''απο λαθος πρωτο''.     Εκτος απο πολυ καλος αθλητης ,εδειξε κ ποσο Μεγαλος σε Ολα ειναι :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Classic Physique -1.75


*















*


Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Classic Physique +1.75*
























*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Classic Bodybuilding +1.75*

13 οι συμμετοχες εδω κ δυσκολη η δουλεια της επιτροπης μια κ αρκετοι ηταν κοντα μεταξυ τους. Συνεχη κ εξαντλητικα comparison με 100% ευστοχια του Προεδρου της Επιτροπης *Τασου Μισαηλιδη*  ,ως προς την επιλογη αθλητων ,ποζες κ συγκρισιμης θεσης πανω στη σκηνη.      Ειχα ακουσει απο πριν κ επιβεβαιωθηκε οτι σε δυσκολες κατηγοριες προς κριση θα παιξει ρολο κ η φυσικη κατασταση.
Στη *1η* θεση λοιπον κ δικαια ο *Μπαλιδης Δημητρης* Νο57 με τις καλυτερες ανοικτες ποζες ,φρεσκαδα κ καλα ποδια
*2ος ο Μπουζιανας Γιωργος* Νο59 ...μου εκανε εντυπωση με τις συνεχεις συγκρισεις ,αυτος γινοταν ολο κ καλυτερος :01. Wink:  .Εβγαζε λεπτομερειες κ ''αγριαδα'' που δεν ειχε στη αρχη.
Στη *3η* θεση ο *Μποτσιογλου Κων/νος* Νο58 , *4ος* ο *Θεραπος Γιαννης* Νο53 χωρις να εχει πιασει την καλυτερη του κατασταση για κατι καλυτερο κ *5ος ο Σαμλιδης Χαραλαμπος* Νο61

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Classic Physique -1.75*

*Τελης Ανθρωποπουλος* στη* 1η* θεση διπλασιαζοντας τις νικες του , *2ος ο Λυδακης Γιωργος* Νο66 με ποδια Tom Platz :01. Wink:  κ χωρις να υστερει επανω, δεν ξερω που θα εφτανε στο μελλον αν τα εφερνε ολα στο ιδιο επιπεδο.
*3ος Γαλανος Σαββας* Νο63 , *4ος Φραγκος Νικος* Νο70 ,*5ος Περλαντιδης Σταματης* Νο69

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Classic Physique +1.75*

Στην *1η* θεση εδω επικρατησε ο πιο μυωδης κ με δυνατα ποδια *Λεντακης Γιωργος* Νο78 ,με* 2ο* τον *Μπαλιδη Δημητρη* που ειχε νικησει αλλη κατηγορια πριν.  Να πουμε σ αυτες τις κατηγοριες μεγαλο ρολο παιζει βαθμολογικα η ποζα vacuum.
*3os o Σαμλιδης Χαραλαμος* Νο83 , *4ος ο Κουτουμας Αλεξανδρος* Νο77 , *5ος* ο βετερανος *Μηλιατζογλου Γαβριηλ


*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Juniors BB


*


















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Masters 40+*

























*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Μasters 50+
*





















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Juniors BB*

Αμφιροπη-καλη μαχη για την 3αδα .....*1ος Μελεσανακης Γιωργος* Νο82  , *2ος Μπαρμπερης Κωστας* Νο86 , *3ος Αμφιλοχιος Λεωνιδας* Νο84 ,* 4ος Φασουλας Γιωργος* Νο90 ,* 5ος Ψαλτης Γιαννης* Νο91

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Masters 40+
*
Ευκολα στη *1η* θεση ο αναβαθμισμενος κ σε πολυ καλη κατασταση τελευταια *Σακης Καραμανος* , οπως κ καθαρα *2ος* ο *Γιωργος Μπουζιανας* ,* 3ος* ο συμπαθης κ γνωριμος απ τα παλια *Θοδωρης Καλμουκος* , *4ος ο Γιωργος Κριμνιωτης  , 5ος ο Γουδινος Κωστας*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Μasters 50+*

Πεντε οι συμμετεχοντες κ σε κατασταση που τιμουν το Αθλημα , εχουν αποδειξει οτι ειναι τροπος ζωης τους.
*1ος* ....ποιος αλλος απ τον *Γιαννη Βασσαλο* που συμμετεχει εδω κ 42 χρονια ,61 χρ. κ παραμενει σε τετοια κατασταση πρωταγωνιστωντας .
*2ος ο Κωστας Τζιτζικας* , *3ος ο Δερματιδης Θεοδωρος* ...εραστες της μυικης κουλτουρας κ αυτοι ,με τον Τζιτζικα παντα σκληρα γραμμωμενο σε φορμα κ τον Δερματιδη με μεγαλους μυς,εντυπωσιακα χερια που δεν κρυβονται ουτε μεσα στα ρουχα
*4ος ο Θανασης Δεμερτζης* σε κατασταση που θα ζηλευαν σιγουρα πολλοι γυμνασμενοι εφηβοι , κ στη* 5η* θεση ο *Βαγγελης Ευαγγελος*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Μen Bodybuilding -85*

































*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Μen Bodybuilding -95

*














*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Το βίντεο των συγκρίσεων της κατηγορίας Μen Bodybuilding -95
*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Μen Βοdybuilding 95+*



Συνημμένο Αρχείο 139496

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 139497

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 139498

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 139499

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 139500

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 139501


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 139489

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 139488

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 139487

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 139490

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 139491

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 139492


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 139493


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 139494


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 139495




Συνημμένο Αρχείο 139504

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 139503

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 139505

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 139502



*Τελική Κατάταξη Men Βοdybuilding 95+:*

1. Λευτέρης Σιδηρόπουλος
2. Αλέξης Μωυσίδης
3. Χρήστος Κυριαζής

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 139506

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 139507

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 139510


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 139508


*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Mr Oδύσσεια 2022 - Men Bodybuilding 95+

**Το βίντεο της κατηγορίας Mens Βοdybuilding
*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Mr Οδύσσεια 2022 - Μen Bodybuilding 85κ*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Μen Bodybuilding -85*

Δυνατη κατηγορια με 9 συμμετοχες κ στη *1η* θεση ισως ο πιο φορμαρισμενος του αγωνα απο θεμα 'αγριεμενης γραμμωσης'' *Παναγιωτης Κωνσταντακος*.       *2ος ο Λυδακης Γιωργος* που τον θεωρω ταλεντο για ψηλα αν συνεχισει , το ιδιο κ ο εξαιρετικος *Κανιωτης Πετρος* στη *3η* θεση ,εδωσε μαχη στα ισια.
*4ος ο Γιωργος Μπουζιανας* στην τριτη ...κ επιτυχημενα..κατηγορια που επαιξε ,  κ *5ος ο Χειμωνας Δημητρης* πολυ δυνατος αθλητης κ αυτος ,οχι ομως στο 100% της καταστασης που τον εχουμε δει στο παρελθον.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Μen Bodybuilding -95*

Αλλη μια επιτυχια για τον* Μπαλιδη Δημητρη* ( δυο 1τες ,μια 2η) στη *1η* θεση , *2ος ο Μποτζιογλου Κων-νος* , *3ος ο Δεμερτζης Θανασης*

----------


## Muscleboss

Παρακολούθησα με προσοχή το αφιέρωμα σε αυτόν το σημαντικό αγώνα. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι μας έλλειψαν αγώνες υψηλού επιπέδου και αυτός ο αγώνας είχε και υψηλό επίπεδο αλλά και όπως φαίνεται ήταν και μια πολύ καλή διοργάνωση.

Πάρα πολλοί και καλοί αθλητές, εγώ θα ήθελα να σταθώ ιδιαίτερα σε κάποιους από αυτούς για διαφορετικύς λόγους. Και θα ξεκινήσω από τον νικητή.

Ο *Λευτέρης Σιδηρόπουλος* αναμφισβήτητα ο κορυφαίος αθλητής και άξιος νικητής του αγώνα. Επανήθλε μετά από την αποχή του, σε πολύ καλή φόρμα με μάζα αλλά και λεπτομέρεια που είναι σε επαγγελματικό επίπεδο. Και σε αυτό το "επαγγελματικό επίπεδο" είναι που θα ήθελα να σταθώ. Νομίζω ότι ο Σιδηρόπουλος είναι πλέον πολύ καλός να κυνηγά εγχώριους ερασιτεχνικούς αγώνες, δεν έχει τον ανταγωνισμό που του αρμόζει και είναι σχεδόν άδικο για τους υπόλοιπους αθλητές. Ελπίζω να έχει καλή επιτυχία στο παγκόσμιο πρωτάθλημα που θα συμμετέχει και να μπορέσει σύντομα να έχει επαγγελματική κάρτα.

Ο *Γιώργος Μπουζιάνας*, ένα σημαντικό comeback από το Γιώργο που ξεκίνησε τους αγώνες το 1999 και τώρα στα Masters συνεχίζει με ένα πολύ καλό σύνολο και ένα βαρύ όνομα. Πολύ καλή εμφάνιση, αν και θεωρώ ότι δεν ήταν στο 100%. 

Στον συντοπίτη μου από το Αγρίνιο, *Πέτρο Κανιώτη* που εμφανίστηκε σε πολύ καλή φόρμα και βελτιωμένος και κατέκτησε την 3η θέση σε μια πολύ δυνατή κατηγορία. Ο Πέτρος δουλεύει πολύ σκληρά και αν συνεχίσει μπορεί για ακόμα ψηλότερα.

Τέλος να εκφράσω τα συγχαρητήριά μου στους διοργανωτές, για αυτή την πολλά υποσχόμενη καλή αρχή στους αγώνες, αλλά και στην ομάδα του Bodybuilding.gr που με πρωτεργάτη στον *Κώστα Polyneiko* κάλυψε πληρέστατα το γεγονός για άλλη μια φορά και μας έβαλε στην 1η σειρά των θεατών  :03. Clap:

----------

